# Mth dcs



## HardcoreABN (Jan 6, 2013)

I have a train on lay-a-way. It is MTH and is loaded with their DCS. I understand that DCS and DCC are compatible, but if you run DCS controllers on DCS trains you get a few more features. Does anyone here have any experience with the MTH DCS?


----------



## iron range (Mar 4, 2013)

*you did good*



HardcoreABN said:


> I have a train on lay-a-way. It is MTH and is loaded with their DCS. I understand that DCS and DCC are compatible, but if you run DCS controllers on DCS trains you get a few more features. Does anyone here have any experience with the MTH DCS?


dcs is the top of the line. Its by far the easiest to use, may not be the cheapest. I have used it since it first came out for O gauge. I had a large layout but had to move. I kept the dcs, tiu, aiu, and the hand held uint and curently using it for ho scale. The hand held unit can not run dcc. Only dcs mth loco's 2.0 and newer. Its been working well for 10 years now. The only problem I had at first was track signal. A couple of tail light bulbs cleared the signal right up. And also another tip, keep your bus wires at least 3ft from any high voltage wireing, it can cause intgerferance with the dcs signal.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

First off, the RTR sets from MTH come with the MTH 50-1033 DCS Remote Commander, not the full DCS system. The DCS RC is a much more limited set that only runs a single locomotive at any one time and doesn't have many of the features of the full DCS controller.

The full system is MTH 50-1001 DCS Remote Control Set and lists for $329.95, and the street price is in the $250-275 range at times.

The good part about the MTH RTR sets is that the DCS command/control that is in the locomotives is compatible with the full DCS when you decide to upgrade to the full system.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Whjat you basicly lose in MTH DCS engine running on a DCC system is control of the upper sound sound functions and that's about it.
DCS will not Run a DCC equipped engine, but a DCC system will run a DCS equipped engine.
The #1 down fall to DCS in HO is the lack of parts and service options avalible! You want MTH parts you will be dealing with MTH and paying there prices.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well Sean, that's not really 100% true. Only PS/3 included DCC as part of the package, PS/2 locomotives won't react at all to DCC control. 

I'm sure any HO models are PS/3 and DCC compatible, just noting that it's not a universal truth.


----------

